# flash videos playing too fast on FreeBSD 8.0 amd64 on opera



## mf93 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi i installed the flashplayer plugins for opera on freebsd 8 amd64 and flash was working fine for about 3-4 months until all of a sudden flash movies are going WAY too fast. I have no idea what the problem is or how to fix it.


----------



## despiron (Mar 27, 2011)

*problem*

I have the same problem


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 28, 2011)

Have a look at this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=127834#post127834


----------

